
China Wants to Use a Laser to Clean Up Space Junk - EldonMcGuinness
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/satellites/a15173781/china-wants-to-use-a-laser-to-clean-up-space-junk/
======
QAPereo
That has to be the most nakedly and cynically dual-use tech I’ve ever heard
of.

